# Is self and individuality an illusion?



## PrinceLunar72 (Jul 16, 2016)

I keep thinking about how the self and inviduality is possibly an illusion. We are just chemical robots programmed by evolution and environmemt to conform to society. There is no originality anywhere in the world. We are all conformist. Even when we think we are being non comformist, we are actually conforming to non conformist ideology. We can't live without other people either. No man is an island. We all depend on each other. Where is the individuality in that? And where is the self in a world where every individual depends on others?


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

it doesnt matter


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

We are but free ranging chickens on the big farm. We are free to roam so long as our behavior stays within certain guidelines.

Free to consume. Free to work. Free to reproduce. Isn't freedom wonderful? Bawwwwk!


----------



## PrinceLunar72 (Jul 16, 2016)

Psyborg said:


> it doesnt matter


It feels like it should matter though. I don't know how I can exist in a world where I don't exist.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

PrinceLunar72 said:


> It feels like it should matter though. I don't know how I can exist in a world where I don't exist.


you do exist . the things you mention doesnt make you non existing


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

What you describe doesn't really get to the heart of the concept of "the self". It's more of topic for a high school English class.

The fact is, we're all just lowly humans. We're influenced by, and dependent on, each other. Always have been.


----------

